# Newbie



## fireblade2000uk (May 29, 2017)

Good evening all. I am new to this forum and hopefully will not get into trouble with silly questions and/or comments. Just wanted to say hello for now and if anyone has any advice on owning a motor boat in Turkey. I would very much appreciate any help and advice. Thanks


----------

